# Do Lumenok's affect the flight of an arrow



## hikingthehills (Jun 25, 2011)

I was doing some reading about FOC of arrows the other day and was wondering if I started using them if I hard to tune my bow to them as well or could I switch back and forth with no problems? During the bright daylight not realy sure if I would need them but at dawn and dusk I would like to have them with me. Thanks for any info yall have on them, I am hoping to pick up a few this week and try them out.


----------



## hambone76 (Jun 25, 2011)

I have used Lumenocks on my compound and my recurve. I had no problems at all. They are heavier than regular nocks, but I never saw a change in arrow flight, point of impact, ect on either one and I did not have to re-tune.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 25, 2011)

Give the Nockturnal lighted nocks a try.  I like them much better than lumenoks.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 25, 2011)

They do affect arrow flight, but in my experience it is not enough to tell a difference in a hunting setup. The best way to fix any problems or concerns is to practice with the same exact setup as your going to hunt with. I practice with dull broadheads, my lumenock's.... the whole thing. Once you got her dailed in you'll be good to go.


----------



## hikingthehills (Jun 25, 2011)

Cool sounds good yall, I will have this tested out maybe in the next week or so. I will be ready to go come sept. WOOT WOO just a hair over 2 months away!!!!!!!!!!!! Or 77 days but who's counting


----------



## Grey Man (Jun 25, 2011)

Nockturnals weight 20 grains. Most plastic nocks weight 12(ish). That's not very much difference. A little, but not much.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jun 25, 2011)

Every set up is different. I see two things that COULD affect arrow flight. The weight is one, I want all my arrows to weigh within 2 grains in a dozen, so if I am useing lighted nocks I tune and practice with them. Much more imoprtant than the weight itself is that just like adding weight to the front of the arrow weakens the spine, adding weight to the back stiffens the spine. Therefore with a fixed blade broadhead ir could effect point of impact quite a bit. It's something you have to test and see what it does to your set up. Maybe nothing, that would be the best huh? I would think it will affect it, but if it is enough to bother you? Any difference bothers me.


----------



## kcausey (Jun 27, 2011)

Been making my own for $3 each for four years. I have never noticed an impact difference out to 60 yards.


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jul 11, 2011)

i used them last year and couldnt tell a difference and i had arrows with them and then regular nocs and couldnt tell any differnce. Oh and dont remind me bow season is coming up, yall gotta kill one for me. i am deployed and wont get any midtour leave so not deer hunting for me this year.


----------



## hikingthehills (Jul 12, 2011)

Be safe over there the deer will be waiting on ya when you come back!


----------



## Flatone (Jul 12, 2011)

The biggest difference you will see with luminocks or any lighted arrow is the negative affect of poor follow through and form trying to watch the arrow.   Shoot a regular nock with good form, then shoot a lighted nock with good form.... let your subconscious watch the arrow while you stay focused on your target.

Just know that "peeking" or looking for the arrow directly after you shoot is a recipe for disaster.  Lighted nocks definitely promote this, but with good discipline it is not an issue.  

My luminocks appear to perform exactly as regular nocks, so I only  shoot them a few times to make sure everything is working.... more than that, I don't see the point.


----------



## hikingthehills (Jul 12, 2011)

I will try my best to keep my eyes off it as it fly's! I want to start filming hunts so I think it will make it easy to follow the arrow to the target.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 14, 2011)

I forget the name but I have started using the ones that that are turned on by a magnet.  I have not had one not turn on.  And there is no movement in the nock


----------



## sherrod833 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just started practicing with the ones made by carbon express and have not noticed any difference in flight or drop out to 30yds.


----------



## riskyb (Jul 18, 2011)

it wont be enought to tell in a hunting setup, but i def think the nocturnals are better


----------

